# Cannondale Size Help



## Gizet (12 mo ago)

Hello,
I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask the question, buy maybe you guys can help me.
I want to buy a Cannondale Topstone Carbon 4 and I`m not sure what size to order M or L.
From my research I have seen that I fit between these sizes.
My dimensions:
Height: 180 cm (5ft 11inch)
Foot length: 87 cm (34.52 inch)
Arm length: 60 cm (23.6 inch)
Wingspan: 186 cm (6ft 1.2 inch)


from the official Cannondale website they recommend the size M, but from what I see they are taking into account only the height: 2021-Topstone Carbon 4
from other websites that sell bikes they recommend L size because I see that they are taking into account height, leg length, arm length. (
Cannondale Topstone Carbon 4 2021 28 Zoll kaufen | Fahrrad XXL
Cannondale Topstone Carbon 4 2021 – Wheelbase )
Can someone help me pick the correct size?. Thank you


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I am going to guess a M is closer to your size than a L. When you say foot length, I am assuming you mean inseam?

I would recommend finding a bike shop where you can try both of these sizes and see which feels better.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Do you ride a road bike currently ?, does it fit OK ?, if so, measure the effective top tube and match that to the closest size for a Topstone. Go smaller if required and adjust with stem length.


----------



## Gizet (12 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> I am going to guess a M is closer to your size than a L. When you say foot length, I am assuming you mean inseam?
> 
> I would recommend finding a bike shop where you can try both of these sizes and see which feels better.


Yes, I meant inseam. Unfortunately I do not have the luxury to have a shop that have Cannondale bikes in stock.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Gizet said:


> Yes, I meant inseam. Unfortunately I do not have the luxury to have a shop that have Cannondale bikes in stock.


So does that mean you have to order, have it sent to you and hope it's the right size? Can you exchange it for the right size if you get it wrong?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gizet said:


> Yes, I meant inseam. Unfortunately I do not have the luxury to have a shop that have Cannondale bikes in stock.


Keep in mind, a cycling inseam and a pants inseam are DRAMATICALLY different! I add emphasis because this could lead to a bad bike purchase that doesn’t fit. 

If this is a first bike purchase you would be best advised to stick to brands you do have available locally. Will you do the fit yourself? Any wrenching? You are cool and have the tools? Get a bike from a local LBS and establish yourself with the staff, it will go a LONG way toward helping along your cycling experience. I’m a big C’Dale fan mind you. But a frame is just that. Getting the measurements right is best left to the pros until you know what works and fits best. That could take a couple of years on the bike. 

Why a gravel bike? Do you live in the middle of nowhere and have endless gravel roads? Is it not possible to ride on actual roads? Like the paved kind? The kind most cyclists spend almost all of their time realistically riding on? 

No one here can get a fit dialed in. Even experienced riders sometimes need help with that. This is an expensive endeavor to have such a high likelihood that things go sideways and not work out. Reduce those odds, that’s a far better option than being set on a frame you think you like without riding it and, maybe even, without understanding a frame geo chart. Just go get support. It’s worth every cent and every perceived compromise. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Try this sizing chart from Dave Moulton. Choose your Cannondale frame size based on the top tube length you get from the Moulton sizing chart.
From the numbers you provide, and looking at Dave's chart, the M would fit. But you should try it and add your shoe size.

Better to err on the shorter top tube length as you can always use a longer stem. If the top tube is too long, a shorter stem often looks awkward as well as reach to the bars is uncomfortable.

His sizing chart works for me.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Keep in mind, a cycling inseam and a pants inseam are DRAMATICALLY different! I add emphasis because this could lead to a bad bike purchase that doesn’t fit.


^^^This. The inseam number you need is a measurement from your crotch to the floor in bare feet.


----------



## Gizet (12 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> So does that mean you have to order, have it sent to you and hope it's the right size? Can you exchange it for the right size if you get it wrong?


Unfortunately , Yes, I have to order it online and hope that the size is the correct one. Not sure I can because the delivery will be from France, and I`m currently in Romania.


----------



## Gizet (12 mo ago)

I understand that getting 100 % correct size only from looking at my measurements and frame size is not the optimal solution for choosing the bike. And I understand that in order to get it right I need to actually try them on a shop. Like I said, I`m not able to find Cannondale bikes in my city. The other solution that I see is to try some other similar bikes and take some measurements and then compare it with the cannondale frame. 

I asked here because you guys have more experience and any answer will be really beneficial for me in order to understand better how I will resolve this problem. Thanks


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gizet said:


> I understand that getting 100 % correct size only from looking at my measurements and frame size is not the optimal solution for choosing the bike. And I understand that in order to get it right I need to actually try them on a shop. Like I said, I`m not able to find Cannondale bikes in my city. The other solution that I see is to try some other similar bikes and take some measurements and then compare it with the cannondale frame.
> 
> I asked here because you guys have more experience and any answer will be really beneficial for me in order to understand better how I will resolve this problem. Thanks


Do you have any shops in your city? If you do, what brands do they carry? Look around. You used “Hope it fits.” Don’t hope. Make sure. Fit is everything. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Do you have any shops in your city? If you do, what brands do they carry? Look around. You used “Hope it fits.” Don’t hope. Make sure. Fit is everything.


This would be optimal if possible. But sizing varies among different brands, so a M could be perfect for one brand and wrong for another.

@Gizet , can you travel to any other cities or even bordering countries in the EU that sell Cannondale?


----------



## Gizet (12 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> This would be optimal if possible. But sizing varies among different brands, so a M could be perfect for one brand and wrong for another.
> 
> @Gizet , can you travel to any other cities or even bordering countries in the EU that sell Cannondale?


The problem now is that in Europe are stock shortages of this kind of bikes (cannondale topstone). I`m not in a rush to buy one so, I`ll probably wait to find one on a dealer from Romania. Meanwhile I`ll test some of the bikes from my friends to see what fits me better. Thanks guys.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gizet said:


> The problem now is that in Europe are stock shortages of this kind of bikes (cannondale topstone). I`m not in a rush to buy one so, I`ll probably wait to find one on a dealer from Romania. Meanwhile I`ll test some of the bikes from my friends to see what fits me better. Thanks guys.


That’s a great idea! Don’t get overly invested in a particular frame or brand. If the size is right and it’s a geometry you want, all frames are pretty similar. Most importantly, you won’t notice a difference when you are riding it.

I could swear I saw a brand being made in Romania. Was it Scott? BMC? I guess those because the US company, Swiss design and engineering comes to mind? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Gizet said:


> The problem now is that in Europe are stock shortages of this kind of bikes (cannondale topstone). I`m not in a rush to buy one so, I`ll probably wait to find one on a dealer from Romania. Meanwhile I`ll test some of the bikes from my friends to see what fits me better. Thanks guys.


This would be best.



PBL450 said:


> That’s a great idea! Don’t get overly invested in a particular frame or brand.


Exactly. There are many great brands. Test ride different bikes and you may be surprised what you like after that.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you have a bike now? Is it too big or too little, or pretty close? Measure the stack and reach & you should be able to get the right size by adjusting the stem/seat post.


----------

